# Snake shot reloading



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all, Lately I have been experimenting with reloading snake shot for my .357 mag 4" S&W to sort out some rats in an area not suitable for a shotgun. I made a batch up using .357mag cases, .410 felt wads, 9 1/2 shot & glue. These worked to a fasion but the pattern was about a A4 piece of paper at 8ft. Someone sugested I should use C & H blank making dies so I can bottle neck down then crimp .357 max cases giving me extra capacity and a tighter pattern. I was also told best results came from using a gas check as a wad between the powder and the shot. Has anyone tryed this or has refined a loadof there own? Any advice would be welcomed!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I tried all sorts of "poor man's" snake loads years ago using felt, cardboard, epoxy, etc. Finally settled on Speer shot capsules loaded with #6 shot & just under max load of Unique in 38sp and 45. The 45 was good for rabbits.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i thought i had posted this here. Musta been elsewhere and my mind can't find it. I found this article to be good.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_185_31/ai_n27101364


----------

